# What to expect during heat with boys in the house...



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

First and foremost, my two males ARE NEUTERED. So the regular answer (puppies!) does not apply. LOL!

However, after much consideration, looking it up and asking around I have decided to spay my female after she is a year old. So at least her first heat. But that is a different topic.

What I am concerned about is when she _does _go into heat.

How should I expect my boys to react? Will they really have a reaction? 

Could they be aggressive towards her? Each other? What about sexual behavior?

So if they are aggressive or love sick...how do I handle it? What has worked with any of you?

If bad behavior comes up, is total separation the answer?
Or strict supervision without allowing them to mob her or attack each other?

I want to be prepared for this... :help:

PS: One male was neutered at 5 mos by previous owners, the older male was neutered at 2-3 years old when he went into rescue. They are both 5 and 7-8 years old accordingly.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

When my one intact female (shown/champion non-GSD) comes in to season, my three neutered boys all know about it and they will tie with her if given the chance. My oldest male (small mutt) has been neutered for more than five years and is very distressed when my female comes in to season. My other champion (now neutered) male acts like he is still intact and will drool, howl, stop eating and become pretty frantic while she is in the middle of her season, usually the most receptive period. For this reason, it is now just easier to manage my female by sending her to my friend who just happens to run a lovely boarding facility and takes wonderful care of her. In years past, I tried crates, kennels, baby gates and doors as barriers. However, they howled, barked and were just generally not happy while she was in her receptive period (about day 10-20 for this specific female). Another retired champion female that I have at home would allow my small mutt male to tie with her until day 27 of her heat cycle. She was only receptive/ovulating for about three days of her four week cycle, but she really "liked" this male . She is so much easier to live with now that she is spayed and senior. 

My German Shepherd was rescued/adopted by me in late December 2010 and my intact female went to "camp" in March 2011 when she last came in to season. Max had just been neutered in January 2011 and was still settling in to my household, so it was too much to ask of him to have her near him and expect no upset in the household. We all did well while she was at camp and everyone was reintroduced when she returned. The biggest challenge was to reintroduce her after being away from the household for ten days. That took a good 24 hours of crating, rotating and baby gating to have a happy pack once again.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My friend has a Doberman in heat and she is all over my neutered male GSD.

She flirts with him, is glued to his hip, wont leave him alone and constantly lays down for him. He tries to ignore her but she is very pushy. Sometimes he will forget that his mother is in the room and attempt to mount her but then I yell out "ah ah" and he immediately stops and walks away.

I believe they stay in heat for 21 days? The Doberman is on her 15th day of being in heat.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmmm...that gave me something to think about. I will see if I can arrange to just separate her. Most likely not though.

So I will have to expect naughty behavior from her as well too? ugh.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Some are also more messy than others, the Doberman keeps herself pretty clean but she kinda smells, they made a diaper for her out of a pillow case and it works really well. 

She does pee and mark alot. She barks at my neutered male when he doesn't pay attention to her.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

TankGrrl66 said:


> Hmmm...that gave me something to think about. I will see if I can arrange to just separate her. Most likely not though.
> 
> So I will have to expect naughty behavior from her as well too? ugh.


I guess it varies per female. But there was one in perticular that my breeder would make a joke about. Who would go into **** mode and she would be crated far away lol


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

I read something in one of the other threads to put boy underwear on her...use the pee hole for her tail. Not only did I LOL, but it seems like a pretty good idea.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am very curious about this as well.

I will be bringing home a female in the future and have a intact male here.

If he is a little *too* crazy then he will be staying with friends until she is out of season. 

I have a plan in place in my current home as to who will be where and will rotate free time. When I need to be out of the house (work) then my male will be going to a friends so that he can't be sneaky and get to her.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

You can buy doggie diapers for her. Don't pay for the 'doggie pads' thought, too expensive. You can buy cheap wal mart brands that work just fine.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I only have intact dogs 1 of each gender, and last heat I boarded Gemma at a GS kennel, I need my sleep!!! Ty screamed pretty non stop from about day 10, til 15!! If he wasn't screaming he was whining loud. Of course he doesn't eat, listens to nothing and tried to get through crates, over baby gates, and tried to jump over the kennel fencing, and all this just during the rotating periods!!!! They are NOT having pups!!!! so she will depart until she is fixed


----------

